# Pop-Ups (on iPad)



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Is there any way to get rid of pop-ups on the iPad?  I just started getting a few since upgrading to the new software release.

One that I get is for a video for How Cast.  Also, when I go into some of my games I get pop-ups about Game Center (in which I'm not interested).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I think what you are referring to is "Push Notifications." There may be a toggle to turn them off in the Settings/Notifications menu. You might also look in the Settings for the individual app.


Mike


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Okay, thanks, I'll check those things out.  : )


----------

